# Austin, TX - Conan - GM - Seeking another player



## Flatscan (Feb 14, 2008)

Know, that between the years when the oceans drank Atlantis and the gleaming cities, and the years of the rise of the Sons of Aryas, there was an Age undreamed of. Let me tell you of the days of high adventure!


I've got a couple of great players that have already toppled corrupt governers and braved the terrors of the dark, and we're just getting started! But we need another player or two to round out our band of adventurers. Current play level is 6th level and the party consists of a soldier/scholar and a barbarian.


We game two Saturdays a month from noon to 6 or 7 pm in South Austin. Miniatures are used for tactical combat and we try to keep book dives to a minimum. Scenarios come from a mixture of published adventures and original content tailored to the party.


We're looking for someone who can take a game seriously, can stay in character but can give and take a joke as well. What we don't want are rules lawyers (though we pride ourselves on sticking as close to the rules as possible), dice fudgers (because rolling a 1 on a die shouldn't be anything to stress about, it just adds to the challenge of the scenario), or social miscreants.


So, if you're looking for a sword & sorcery game to join and are not of the squemish variety, by Crom drop me a line.


----------



## Phaeryx (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Flatscan.  I just sent you an email re: the Conan game.  It sounds fun.  In case you didn't receive the email, my address is phaeryx[at]yahoo.com.  Let me know if you're still looking for an extra player.

Chris


----------

